# Hi, quick intro about myself



## Eddie Rollo (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys, quickl intro about myself, been working in Spain and soon moving back to the Uk to work in a renewable energy project, really excited! besides my job I´m also a footie fan, I enjoy rock music, mountain biking and good old british comedy (The Office, The IT Crowd, Little Britian etc.)

Hope to meet some fun and like minded people, 

Best.

Eddie.


----------



## Santino (Dec 16, 2013)

Yo


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 16, 2013)

Do you drink sprout juice?


----------



## Boppity (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 16, 2013)

People who start introduction threads seldom stick around.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> People who start introduction threads seldom stick around.


In which case...

Hello Eddie Rollo lend us a tenner, have a hobnob, are you sure you're not firky/ernesto/ninj/LLETSA/or a spambot?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2013)

Coming to Bristol ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2013)

Ooh Look - this thread has been aggregated already.

http://travel.forumsee.com/a/m/s/p12-24475-0325880--quick-intro-about-myself.html


----------



## Eddie Rollo (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Citizen 66... I´ll try and stick around at least for the time being... 

Hey greebo... i guess I am not any of these guys... or a spambot... just meeting up with like minded people on the web 

Cheers eddie.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2013)

Eddie Rollo said:


> just meeting up with like minded people on the web


Ah, you want to join the fabled Urban75 monothought clique.


----------



## Santino (Dec 17, 2013)

What do you think about things, Eddie Rollo ?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 17, 2013)

Eddie Rollo said:


> <snip>just meeting up with like minded people on the web
> 
> Cheers eddie.


If you want like minded, you've come to the worst place ever.    This is the place to come when you're tired of people never challenging what you say or asking you to back something up. 

People become addicted to this place, even the roughness of it, like the sting of chilli.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> If you want like minded, you've come to the worst place ever.    This is the place to come when you're tired of people never challenging what you say or asking you to back something up.
> 
> People become addicted to this place, even the roughness of it, like the sting of chilli.



Then they meet other urbs...party, form long standing friendships...party... fall in love with fellow urbanite, get married...stop posting for a while...move from Bristol to a little cottage in Devon...then get lured back to urban 75...well in my case anyway 

This place has changed many lives for the better...

Enjoy!

xXx


----------



## Wilson (Dec 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> If you want like minded, you've come to the worst place ever.    This is the place to come when you're tired of people never challenging what you say or asking you to back something up.



No it isn't.



Greebo said:


> People become addicted to this place, even the roughness of it, like the sting of chilli.



No they don't, I've never seen it happen. ever.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

Wilson said:


> No it isn't.
> <snip>
> No they don't, I've never seen it happen. ever.


I rest my case.


----------



## JTG (Dec 23, 2013)

a/s/l?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

JTG said:


> a/s/l?


Who?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 23, 2013)

I miss Eddie  He was super awesome, massive lols with Eddie


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2013)

fizzerbird said:


> Then they meet other urbs...party, form long standing friendships...party... fall in love with fellow urbanite, get married...stop posting for a while...move from Bristol to a little cottage in Devon...then get lured back to urban 75...well in my case anyway
> 
> This place has changed many lives for the better...
> 
> ...



I think you scared him off


----------



## Greebo (Dec 25, 2013)

Epona said:


> I think you scared him off


perhaps we'll get another one to play with soon


----------



## dessiato (Dec 26, 2013)

We seem a bit short of fun newbies to play with these days. Perhaps we should invite some of the less dangerous banned poster back so we can be entertained. Perhaps we could have someone like TBJ back, but on a curfew basis such that they could only post between 0900 and 1700 GMT.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't know if it's efficient modding, but we're curiously free of right wing trolls on here.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 26, 2013)

dessiato said:


> We seem a bit short of fun newbies to play with these days. Perhaps we should invite some of the less dangerous banned poster back so we can be entertained. Perhaps we could have someone like TBJ back, but on a curfew basis such that they could only post between 0900 and 1700 GMT.


"Dance for me, monkey Peebs"?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 26, 2013)

Eddie Rollo said:


> i guess I am not any of these guys... or a spambot....



Don't guess!

I'm so cynical that when I see any of these meek and friendly intro posts that use mostly inoffensive one and two syllable words, I always think 'returning trollmonster'. 

But like I say - I'm a cynical guy.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 26, 2013)

Greebo said:


> "Dance for me, monkey Peebs"?


Speaking of pbman,  do you remember his mental fellow traveller Diesel? Didn't he famously get busted for being a dangerous gun nut or something?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 26, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> Speaking of pbman,  do you remember his mental fellow traveller Diesel? Didn't he famously get busted for being a dangerous gun nut or something?


You'd have to ask ViolentPanda - I generally stayed out of p & p at the time as the various *ahem* characters tended to be a bit tedious about non regulars.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> Speaking of pbman,  do you remember his mental fellow traveller Diesel? Didn't he famously get busted for being a dangerous gun nut or something?



Conspiracy to murder, IIRC.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 5, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I miss Eddie  He was super awesome, massive lols with Eddie


This thread is just _classic_ Eddie. Fuckin' Eddie, man. The shit he'd pull. The 'footie', the 'rock music', the 'good' 'old' 'british' 'comedy'. Typical fuckin' Eddie. 

Fuckin' Eddie man, fuckin' Ed, fuckin' E, fuckin' ...

Fuck. I just can't believe he's gone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> This thread is just _classic_ Eddie. Fuckin' Eddie, man. The shit he'd pull. The 'footie', the 'rock music', the 'good' 'old' 'british' 'comedy'. Typical fuckin' Eddie.
> 
> Fuckin' Eddie man, fuckin' Ed, fuckin' E, fuckin' ...
> 
> Fuck. I just can't believe he's gone.


I feel your pain


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> This thread is just _classic_ Eddie. Fuckin' Eddie, man. The shit he'd pull. The 'footie', the 'rock music', the 'good' 'old' 'british' 'comedy'. Typical fuckin' Eddie.<snip>
> 
> Fuck. I just can't believe he's gone.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 5, 2014)

Calm down everyone. He'll be back. It's not as if he can stay away from this place.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 6, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Calm down everyone. He'll be back. It's not as if he can stay away from this place.


----------



## Santino (May 12, 2014)

Eddie Rollo said:


> Hi Citizen 66... I´ll try and stick around at least for the time being...


Didn't try very hard, did you?


----------



## Sweet FA (May 13, 2014)

The prick


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2014)

Are we getting fewer and fewer genuine new posters year on year ?


----------



## fractionMan (May 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Are we getting fewer and fewer genuine new posters year on year ?



yes.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 13, 2014)

This place is going to smell more and more of wee in the future.


----------



## steveo87 (May 16, 2014)

...in the future?


----------

